# What color is your chi's Tiger Dreamz bed?



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm looking at Tiger Dreamz trundle beds and can't decide on a color that would look nice with Teddy. (Is it weird that I'm trying to match the bed to my chi? ) I think I'm mostly considering the Sand Cat, Clouded Jaguar, and Lynx patterns but it's hard to find a good picture online..

Do you have a Tiger Dreamz bed? If so, which color? Post pictures if you have them!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't have one. 

But if I did I would definitely get something wild! Leopard, tiger, etc. Or brown and/or beige tones.
This is my personal preference, but I think they would suit Teddy really well!
And there is nothing wrong with wanting to match, all of my dog beds match my home decor.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have the pink one and Zoey loves it. No photos yet.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

We don't have one... but I really really want to get some for my girls... they would love them! I think most of their patterns would look good with Teddy... and no, its totally not weird that you're wanting to match!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the pink hearts and a purple plush. Not sure what the purple plush color is called. I don't have any pics of them on my phone.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have these:

I think this one is called snow leopard









Pink hearts









I wouldn't get any of the "furry" ones... From what I hear they aren't very soft.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Also, here is where I bought the Pink hearts trundle bed. There are photos of all of the patterns:
Tiger Dreamz Faux Fur Luxury Dog Cat Pet Beds, Trundle Beds, Crate Mats from Happy Paws


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has the clouded leopard tiger dreamz trundle bed. He has several sleeping bag, snuggle sack type beds, but this one is definitely his favorite....

It is VERY soft and washes like a dream. The secret is to NOT put it in the dryer. Just wash and then drape over a chair to dry, it doesn't take long. It's very very soft and luxurious.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I think Teddy is going to get the Ocelot pattern cuddle cup for Christmas! The honey brown color matches his fur almost exactly!  What do you think?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love it, I'm sure Teddy will too


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Pip and Roo have a bunch of them. 

They have:

Pink hearts
Blue Hearts
Pink Leopard
Ocelot
Clouded Leopard
Cotton candy pink
Black Forest Cake
Snow Leopard

On a side note - the heart ones are the softest along with the black forest cake and cotton candy pink. They are all sooo nice, Pip and Roo loooove them. They are in them constantly, especially now with the cold weather. They're huge too, they both easily fit together in one. They wash amazing, just don't put them in the dryer to keep them super soft. They air dry very fast.

I had some pics on my computer of some of them. Here's Roo and Pip in the pink hearts:



















Ocelot:









Blue hearts:








Snow Leopard in crate matt form:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Kaila said:


> I think Teddy is going to get the Ocelot pattern cuddle cup for Christmas! The honey brown color matches his fur almost exactly!  What do you think?


I think that one is perfect for Teddy! I love that one. It's really nice and so soft. Teddy will be so cozy.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great choice! It matches him perfectly.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I must buy one too they look gorgeous especially pink heart and leopard


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

the pink hearts one looks really nice


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I ordered it finally! They look very soft, I'm definitely excited to see it in person. We're flying out to Pennsylvania tomorrow morning for two weeks to spend the holidays with my parents, so I ordered the bed to their house so it'll be there for him to snuggle in during those cold nights.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I looked at the pictures of the trundle bed, and it looks like a sack. Is there a pillow or some stuffing inside?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

It is basically a sack, yes. It's called a "trundle" because it can be in three different positions: a sack, stretched out like a mat, or like a sleeping bag. I want it for the sack/sleeping bag shape as Teddy likes to burrow.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Kaila said:


> It is basically a sack, yes. It's called a "trundle" because it can be in three different positions: a sack, stretched out like a mat, or like a sleeping bag. I want it for the sack/sleeping bag shape as Teddy likes to burrow.


I get it now. That's great I can very easily sew some of those for Venus and our new chi (not yet named). I just moved so I have to setup my sewing room. I just have boxes in my sewing room right now.


----------

